# Drill Press Spindle repair



## SteveF (26 Sep 2017)

finally...i nearly gave up
I have the quill out of my drill
the taper is poor condition to say the least
is it repairable \ replaceable ?
if so by who or where please?

Steve


----------



## heimlaga (26 Sep 2017)

I see....it seems to have a male taper. A strange design indeed. I have never seen such a design before. All drillpresses I have ever seen or used have a female taper in the spindle.
That makes the problem a bit more severe though not disastruously severe.

I would remove the spindle from the quill and bring it to a motor rebuild shop where they grind crankshafts and the like. The spindle should be possible to set up in such a grinder and regrind.
You also need to bring them a chuck so they can check that the newly ground taper doesn't bottom out in the chuck.

The big question is whether there is enough material in the taper to facilitate a regrind. 
If it is too bent I would consider turning a new spindle. Only a machinist with access to metal lathe and either a milling machine or a shaper can do that.


----------



## deema (26 Sep 2017)

Looking at the pictures it wood appear that a re-grind / turn would be fairly simple. The taper will probably be a Jacobs taper for which the dimensions are easily available, see link. Have a look at the chuck to see what it is.

http://www.jacobschuck.com/MagentoShare ... mation.pdf


----------



## SteveF (30 Sep 2017)

I decided to replace drill rather than repair
I wonder wether to put back together as a sander or put out for scrapman

Steve


----------



## marcros (30 Sep 2017)

is it weddings or fobco? if weddings, it could be a good source of spares that are now obsolete from Meddings. Fobco, I expect the same, but I have no experience with that.


----------



## SteveF (1 Oct 2017)

it is a wandess (whatton & sons)
pretty sure is a rare beast and would struggle to find another one
the motor may be of use to someone i guess
Steve


----------

